

Freelancer HQ: Client, Project and Invoice Management Application - DhruvKumarJha

Hi guys,<p>I have uploaded the application i was/am working on
http://www.freelancerhq.com/<p>check out its at http://app.freelancerhq.com/<p>You can login as Admin, client or staff (select it from the dropdown) and password is already entered.<p>Let me know what you guys think.
======
michaelmartin
This seems like it does just about everything under the sun (Basecamp,
helpdesk, invoices etc. all in one app?)

That could be very handy of course, but it's a lot for someone to make the
change to. I think rather than doing more and more, you need find a way to
make one or two features totally compelling.

One general thing I would say is that in all your tables of links (e.g.
Dashboard > Messages, Accounting > Invoices etc.), then clicking anywhere in
the row should load that item (And feel free to lightly highlight the whole
row on hover).

Just makes it easier to click around fast, because the app as a whole seems to
load very quickly. Well impressed with that aspect. :)

~~~
DhruvKumarJha
Yes that's a great suggestion, I will make the changes asap.

Which one or two features do you think i should make totally compelling?

------
AAtticus
There is something off about the pricing. If you target at freelancers you
should offer something that they can start small and grown within your web
application. More clients will mean that they have more cashflow which means
they will invest in the app that already as their information.

------
orangethirty
This is something an agency might use more than a freelancer. The app seems
adequate, though the fonts are a bit hard to read. Its OK, but I cant say that
its better than anything else Ive tried. Not a bad thing in itself, but I dont
see myself using it. I use trello for this sort of thing.

~~~
DhruvKumarJha
It can be easily customized to suit your needs., The features are there but
its upto the freelancer/agency to use the features they want to use.

Anyways this is Version 1, Hopefully Version 2 will change your mind.

